# Quit Crying!!!!!!



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Yeah is it warm out and in the 60's. but quit crying about it because in 2 days it is going to be in the 20's and you know something, there still probably wont be any snow. So go outside and give your truck a good home hand wash and clean the inside out and enjoy the nice weather. Do any maintenance you have to do and relax a few days. I know it takes me at least 3 days to get back on track after being up for over 30 hours. If it was like this in between every storm then i would be happy. All my snow piles are gone and I dont have to worry where i am going to stack snow the next storm. Everytime I see a grown man cry like a baby about it being warm, I think suck it up you pansy......


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Dang you are on a roll today aren't you. Let's see I put a new mirror assembly on yesterday, cleaned the truck up the other day. But since it rained it is now dirty. Thought about doing it again, but it is going to rain later today.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Well, I just went and washed the truck. Drove home and it's dirty again. It's in the 50s, but I've still got 9" of snow on the ground and pushed back piles yesterday. Yep, the piles are still there. Snow was so heavy, a bucket of the stuff was pulling the back end of the tractor off the ground. Worst deal is that where it's plowed, is slicker than s---.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Yeah with the buckeyes losing that will put me in a sour mood the rest of day. The hand wash is the best. I always have to go to stalls and use the powerwash to clean the truck in the winter, but it never gets it as clean as you would like. I just wash it and let it sit in the shop and let it rest a bit until the next storm. Going to do some work on the mowers today, run a few errands and enjoy some sun. take the dogs to the dog park. that is always a good time.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

Burkartsplow;481605 said:


> Yeah is it warm out and in the 60's. but quit crying about it because in 2 days it is going to be in the 20's and you know something, there still probably wont be any snow. So go outside and give your truck a good home hand wash and clean the inside out and enjoy the nice weather. Do any maintenance you have to do and relax a few days. I know it takes me at least 3 days to get back on track after being up for over 30 hours. If it was like this in between every storm then i would be happy. All my snow piles are gone and I dont have to worry where i am going to stack snow the next storm. Everytime I see a grown man cry like a baby about it being warm, I think suck it up you pansy......


*EASY THERE BIG FELLOW SOME OF US HAVENT SEEN ANY SNOW AT ALL SO GO TO A FOOTBALL FORUM AND HOLLAR AT PEOPLE LMAO *


----------



## the_mayor (Dec 30, 2006)

I'm not crying. All my accounts are contracted for the season I don't care if it snows or not. I want to put my boat back in the water, and check out the girlfriends new bikini:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## poncho62 (Jan 23, 2004)

*"I'm plowing in the rain, just plowing in the rain"*

I'm going swimming.....................prsport and maybe have a beer.......


----------



## 10elawncare (Sep 16, 2007)

im not crying... just complaining! this crazy weather is hard to keep up with. now i dont know if i should bother taking out the equip. to do a few clean-ups, they're predicting rain for this week. then its gonna cool back down to mid 30's


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

Im' not crying either...washed my truck yesterday...did some "break in" maintenance on the plow today...all was pretty good...tightened the main pivot bolt 1 flat to take up a little end play and adjusted my trip springs per specs...they were a little loose which would account for them tripping a bit sooner than I thought they should...carnuba waxed the moldboard and went over the nuts and bolts and fluid filmed the pivot points and wear marks all around...all set for the next round...(6 plowable events and counting....) C'mon snow!!


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Well I Greased all my fittings on the truck and plow and put on some new wiper blades today. Wipe all the inside windows down with windex and cleaned the floor up. Went to sears and bought a new 4 ton floor jack and a new air compressor. Ordered some timbrens for the truck. Had to wait to start getting in some money before I could go on my mini spending spree. They are saying we are supposed to get 1-2" of rain tonight here in cleveland. Now that is alot of rain. to bad it is not cold enough our we would be in for a good one.I built a new box for the bed of the truck also. Well finished it up. it Keeps everything in its rightful place and makes easy loading and unloading of salt and snow blower. Put some reflective tape on the back of the salt spreader to give people a little more to see when they are coming up from behind me. For me it was a pretty good day, got a lot done.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

the_mayor;481727 said:


> I'm not crying. All my accounts are contracted for the season I don't care if it snows or not. I want to put my boat back in the water, and check out the girlfriends new bikini:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


I was working near the sound today, smooth as glass... no bikinis out there though. This weather is great for catching up on maintenance.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Well, we are now under a tornado watch here in Columbus, Ohio


----------



## AlwaysGreener (Jan 19, 2004)

This weather is crazy, A tornado hit 6 miles from my place, (Boone county, IL) what a mess that made, Now they are saying Thursday night a few inch's of snow is expected..


----------



## Sealer (Dec 15, 2007)

I agree with the mayor.....I want to check out his girlfriend in a bikini too! (doesn't have to be new)


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Sealer;482549 said:


> I agree with the mayor.....I want to check out his girlfriend in a bikini too! (doesn't have to be new)


I think you got it wrong - Mayor is wanting to check out the bikini, not the girlfriend.


----------



## poncho62 (Jan 23, 2004)

Mick;482625 said:


> I think you got it wrong - Mayor is wanting to check out the bikini, not the girlfriend.


Alrighty then........show us the girlfriend without the bikini...............


----------



## Sealer (Dec 15, 2007)

Heck show us the bikini and the girl, we'll decide which one we want to keep looking at! 

Oh....oh no....Mick! I get it now......NO, I definately DO NOT want to see the picture I think you're trying to describe!


----------

